# cost of living in Vancouver?



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi All, I need some advice as I recently got a job offer in Vancouver. I've been working in Edmonton in construction as a coordinator the last few years. It has always been a goal to try living in Vancouver and I'm looking for advice.

Right now working 50-60h weeks I am grossing 100k a year. I have been offered a raise of 30k to stay. To take the vancouver position would be a big paycut, returning to 40h weeks around 65k gross.

Is this enough to live comfortably on? Since I'm 27 and single I want to go out there for 2-3 years and get some commercial/office building experience, and enjoy living in a metro hub for a bit. With the price of oil we are being directly affected by cutbacks and the current project I'm working on, a refinery, has an uncertain future. 

I'm looking for typical costs of living, rent, food, public transportation, etc.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You could try Richmond for renting and it has the sky train to downtown. I like Whiterock and other locations south but it is farther for travel. North of the fraser you get a lot of rain this is why I don't like it and prefer south of the fraser. One must also remember you can easily travel to the US and find cheaper stuff in many areas of greater Vancouver if you look for it. The cost of living is high if you just walk into high end stores, malls and such.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

65K Gross won't go far in Vancouver.
My kids are in your age group so I know how tough it is for them. 

In Vancouver proper rent in a decent place will cost you around 1000.00 -- 1200.00 per month.
A bus pass monthly two zone is 125.00 three zone 170.00 
Going out at night can add up fast.

Vancouver has always had high food costs most of it comes from the USA. 

Going from Alberta to BC your pay will drop due to taxes others that I know have told me they lost 15% of their net just in taxes.

If you head out to Surrey or Langley housing cost do get better.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

Other than housing, cost of living for a single person should be comparable to other places. 

If you like the hike/bike/nature stuff....it will be quite low. If you like the nightlife/NHL/dining out it will be a fair bit more. I'm told rents are similar to Calgary. You may, or may not need a car. It will all depend on your lifestyle. You won't be buying a home on that income, but you may find you're not spending much more on housing than you might in Calgary on Toronto. Everything else should be about the same.

If you're single and looking for the 'Vancouver experience' you should consider living in Kits or Downtown. The suburbs are similar to suburbs anywhere else.

....and I wouldn't worry about the income tax. BC is lower than Alberta for income less than about $120K.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I moved to Vancouver in 94. I moved here at age 33 having lived most of my life in the GTA. Vancouver is a very expensive city to live in. Thankfully, I don't pay rent..my housing expenses are minimal. I live in Kits. Rent here is expensive - try looking at craigslist for some idea on how how to expect to pay. I think it is likely more than Calgary.

The "plusses" include -beautiful city especially in the Spring etc. Winters are very, very wet and cloudy. From what I am told - it has a wonderful nite-life, fun things to do and see....
The "minuses" - it is expensive. I make around 100K, and expenses are still significant without paying a mortgage! I would NOT move to Vancouver if I had to rent here. It is a beautiful city - great restaurants...these are wonderful, but only if you have money available to pay for these activities. Heck - whistler day tickets are around 105-110 per day for a day of skiing..and you haven't gotten to the mtn yet. 

You are 27. I would not recommend settling here for the long haul - you could spend 3-4 yrs here, but be careful in making your decision.

I do not plan to retire here - it is too expensive - I'll probably move back east and find a nice place on a lake in the Kawarthas. JMO.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

Here's a comparison Vancouver to Calgary:

http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livin...country2=Canada&city1=Vancouver&city2=Calgary

they calculate $5400 Vancouver equals about $5343 Calgary. This compares to $4900 Edmonton. (biggest diff being rent).

Your mileage will vary. I found I was doing more spendy stuff in Calgary vs free stuff in Vancouver. An afternoon at the pub vs an afternoon at the beach. More biking, less driving. But that's not for everyone.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

It seems public transport has already been covered but I can touch on rental costs.

It really depends if you want to leave right downtown or just outside of the main core. There are areas such as Kitsilano and Fairview Slopes that have a bit of a cheaper rent than right downtown in Yaletown etc, which are just a short bus or train ride across any of the 3 bridges. 

Honestly 65k might be a bit tight. Depending on how large and new of a place you want to rent, Yaletown (downtown) would be ~1600 for a 500-600sq ft apartment. Fairview Slopes just on the other side of the cambie bridge, you could find a place ~1500-1600 for a 600-700 sq ft apartment. Keep in mind these figures are of a relatively new place, under 10 years old. Hard to guess your estimated rent without knowing what kind of quality you are looking for.

If you live downtown though, a 1 zone bus pass is a must - which runs $91 a month. This will cover you on any transit by bus or train within Vancouver. Or you could use a pay per trip car service such as Car2Go, Zipcar, or Modo.

If you have any more specifics let me know. I'm around your age, and currently rent in Vancouver.

To get an idea of areas and rental costs, check out the site http://www.padmapper.com/


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Where are you originally from?
If you're from the prairies, you will find the Vancouver winters oppressive. No sun, rain, dreary, dark, damp. Edmonton and Calgary are the sunniest major cities in Canada, by a substantial amount compared to Vancouver.

Unless you live right downtown (which definitely has benefits), you will probably find the traffic worse. Edmonton traffic is nothing since there are no real concentrated employment centers. Rent is going to be a bit more in Van, quite a bit more if you do the kits thing. Gas is more. Food with taxes are probably marginally cheaper in Van, but not by much.

We've had friends move there in the past 5 years. Some are wanting to move back as the costs are high and rising and they miss the sun and snow, and others have gone completely local, joining food sharing coops, taken up surfing, and protest against the oilsands, tibet, and whatever else is the topic du jour. The Starbucks Stasi as they're called.

Going from 130K in Edmonton to 65K in Vancouver is going to be a substantial hit to your finances and future. 130K in Edmonton gets you a starter home in most neighbourhoods, car, some travel. 65K in Van gets you a decent rental and a bus pass. Not to mention that (present industry conditions notwithstanding), there is a lot more upwards mobility in Edmonton if you're a go getter.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Vancouver is expemsive, and a different style than alberta. They don't have malls, or big stores for example. Living on $65k will be tight, but the one big difference is there are a lot of free/low cost things to do to keep you entertained. There are numerous beaches, Stanley park, a lot of festivals, etc. if you live around the core, a bicycle can be a legitimate form of transportation year round, parking, driving and owning a car is expensive. If you like to party, vancouver is, again, more expensive. 

The weather isn't that bad, especially as it never hits -40, and the entire city shuts down for a week during their one joke of a snowfall. 

If you are used to a six figure income in alberta, you won't be happy with 65k in vancouver.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

That should be easily doable, Of course, it's hard to say what you mean by "comfortably". Going out to the clubs and bars every weekend will quickly kill your budget, but there is tons of free and low-cost stuff to do, and you don't need a car downtown.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

I think the bigger question here is whether you want to work 60hr/wk in Edmonton for $130K or 40hr/wk in Vancouver for $65K.

That offsets any cost of living differences.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I totally disagree with the poster who said food is more expensive here- I find it's WAY cheaper than Alberta- we have small outdoor/indoor produce stores everywhere that are significantly cheaper and better quality that Safeway, and some produce is grown year-round in the lower Mainland. Restaurants can be great deals, depending how you like to eat of course. I can get amazing cheap meals everywhere. I've always said that the cost of living here is about the same overall as Alberta (I'm from Edmonton originally) because even though your rent and gas is higher, it is balanced by cheaper food, lower utility bills (not as cold, less heating), lower clothing costs (no winter boots/jackets), lower-priced consumer goods if you know where to look, extended season to ride your bike or grow a balcony garden, not having to waste gas by warming up your car, etc. I think the day-to-day costs are lower, but balanced by higher rent and prices at the pump. I've lived very well on significantly less than $65k my whole time here. But of course i don't know your lifestyle. You can find one-bedrooms for $950 in Marpole and East Van. A nicer unit in a better part of town is upwards of $1100-$1400 depending what you want. North Vancouver can be a great deal- my friend had a huge studio apartment in a decent building with an astounding view of the water and Lion's Gate Bridge for $950. But Alberta is great- good quality of life for sure. Only you can decide your priorities- better weather here, quick jump to Seattle or the Okanagan or the Islands, sometimes cheaper airfare to international destinations if you're a traveller. Awesome nature. Average salary in Vancouver is something like $46k. 

Personally, my take is that you answered your own question in your first paragraph- 'it's always been a goal of mine to ry living in Vancouver.' Now's your chance. You can always go back. i guess I'd look ten years into the future and ask myself if I would have regretted not taking the opportunity, but that's a question only you can answer- your finances may take priority.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I do not plan to retire here - it is too expensive - I'll probably move back east and find a nice place on a lake in the Kawarthas. JMO.


Really?! We were thinking opposite... to sell house in GTA , to rent condo and retire in Victoria.... if we sell house ~ 500K , we can rent nice condo about 30 years..


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

A few more thoughts-

I've had a love/hate thing with Vancouver for the past 15 years or so. When I first moved here 23 years ago, I was blown away at how awesome it can be- the beaches, Commercial Drive, Stanley Park, green all winter, flowers in February. Then either it changed or I did- I started noticing how much garbage is everywhere, the gangs of homeless people and junkies and beggars, the insane real estate prices, the traffic, fighting for a parking spot or a decent apartment, the self-centredness and attitude of many people. I spent the last 15 years trying to leave, and did so a couple of times, but always came back. 

I know a lot of people who hate it here, and have moved back to where they came from. I also know a lot of people who absolutely love it. It can be a dog-eat-dog city, very aggressive and a lot of transient populations. Very multicultural. Extremely left-wing and PC. Not saying these are good or bad things, as everyone has differing feelings on these topics. Just letting you know what it's like. i've personally decided to stay for a while- I just bought a condo in Port Moody (beautiful part of the Lower Mainland)- picking up the keys in one hour!

So I guess nobody can really advise you- it all depends on your expectations. It's like when I lived in the Cayman Islands for five years- I loved it. But a surprisingly large percentage of people left within their first six months- like more than half. And often after only two or three weeks- they just knew it wasn't for them. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

agreed, you'll have to put a value on being able to bike, hike, golf, cycle year round. and balance that against the financial hits. I would say that those who are young and single who move to Van really enjoy it and are less likely to regret it. Those who have kids might find it tougher, mainly due to the higher housing cost. Especially when they're likely used to having a nice single family home with yard.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I have spent enough time in Alberta to know the west coast is much more my style. The ONLY thing that MIGHT convince me to live in Alberta for a span of years would be a much higher salary. That's about it. I will never forget the shade of brown I saw EVERYWHERE when I flew into Calgary once. Depressing. 

There is a reason real estate is so high here - it's f*****g amazing. I worked in the rain for 25 years, so it really doesn't bother me much, especially now that I am a man of leisure.  Now, I should say I'm not a big city guy, and if I have to spend time in a city, give me Victoria over Vancouver any day.

If I was the OP, pocket your big Alberta salary for several years, then move out to the coast - maybe housing will have crashed by then.


----------



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

I disagree you can't live in Vancouver at 65000, particularly if you move to the burbs. I live in Burnaby and my total housing costs are about 950 for owning. (I used to rent and my rental cost was also 950). I only make 56,000 and I find I have enough to eat out. (OK, just a small 60.00 per month eating out budget). I am even going to Vegas this year. You may feel you are out of the action in the burbs though. I am single too and paying my own way.


----------



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

I would work out how much 65000 works out to be monthly and then roughly calculate your expenses and see if it works out.

I think as long as you don't expect to travel every year you could afford to live in vancouver as your salary probably works out to at least 500 more then mine which leaves you more rent money.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

nobleea said:


> Where are you originally from?
> If you're from the prairies, you will find the Vancouver winters oppressive. No sun, rain, dreary, dark, damp. Edmonton and Calgary are the sunniest major cities in Canada, by a substantial amount compared to Vancouver.


Some people underestimate the effect the rain and lack of sunlight can have on a person in the winter months. It depends on the individual and whether they're prone to vitamin D deficiency -- not everyone is affected.

This year hasn't been too bad, though. Although it's rained on 12 of the last 13 days, there have been sunny breaks at times... probably a few hours worth so far this month. We're also on track for our warmest February on record, and perhaps the warmest Dec-Feb period, as well.

But don't assume the weather will be the same thing from year-to-year. We've had a long streak of mild winters recently, but in 1996 and 2008 we were measuring the snowfall in feet. It really depends on the winter.

It will never be as cold as Edmonton, but there are pros and cons to both climates.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

nathan79 said:


> Some people underestimate the effect the rain and lack of sunlight can have on a person in the winter months. It depends on the individual and whether they're prone to vitamin D deficiency -- not everyone is affected.
> 
> This year hasn't been too bad, though. Although it's rained on 12 of the last 13 days, there have been sunny breaks at times... probably a few hours worth so far this month. We're also on track for our warmest February on record, and perhaps the warmest Dec-Feb period, as well.
> 
> ...


Vitamin D is an issue in all latitudes outside the tropics/subtropics, not just in cloudy places like Vancouver. Just take supplements in the winter.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Vitamin D is an issue in all latitudes outside the tropics/subtropics, not just in cloudy places like Vancouver. Just take supplements in the winter.


I find that as long as I get a few hours of sunshine a week, I'm good. That can be a challenge here and the supplements do help but they are no substitute for the real thing. I think a good part of it is psychological.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

I moved to suburban Vancouver in the early 90s, from northern Ontario. Do not discount what people say about the winter. Yes, it is gloriously lush with vegetation, however the rain and cloud cover never seems to end. My youngest child was born in a mini baby boom in 98, because it started raining in October and didn't stop until the second week of July that year. Bone-chilling dampness for months on end. If you don't like to be wet, buy a car, and forget walking.

I can't compare food prices to Edmonton, but I found prices on even staples much higher than northern Ontario back then. Actually, everything was more expensive. I don't know if it's changed, but I had to pay medical premiums monthly to the government. If you don't pay, you're not covered (back then, anyway). That was after the three months were up on my Ontario cross-coverage.

Also, that lovely mountain scenery is obsured most of the fall and winter by cloud, and in the summer by smog. I found that very disappointing. After 5 years, my BC husband, our BC born children, and I packed up and moved to my hometown in northern Ontario, just too expensive, too much time in traffic. His BC parents, and sister's family followed us. I asked him to give northern Ontario the 5 years I gave BC. It's been 16 years, and despite our -25 C winters, he has no desire to return to the Vancouver area or the lower mainland.

I would strongly suggest a winter trip first.


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

Jon_Snow said:


> pocket your big Alberta salary for several years, then move out to the coast


Everyone in Alberta jokes that most people working in Calgary are from Toronto on their way to Vancouver but ran out of money...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I lived in Edmonton for 8 years. The keys to survival were skiing trips several weekends a month and many camping trips in the summer. A much more sociable place, we went to house parties in the winter.

Now I have lived in Vancouver for 20 years. Before moving here, I spent 5 years in which I worked in Mississauga, Regina and Burnaby for a week each month. I was living in the GTA. I decided to move to Vancouver. The trick is to have activities to do in the rain. If the rain keeps you inside, then don't move here.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I would take rain over -30 Deg. C in Ottawa..... I'm really starting to hate winter. We do walks outside when its warmer during the day and such...but man...just not much fun being indoors so much.

I have no idea how folks can afford to live in Vancouver - the house prices boggle my mind...


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

The closer to the mountains you are the more it rains so stay as south as you can like Marpole as someone upthread suggested. I went camping one time at Stave Lake which is close to the mountains just east of Vancouver and it rained the entire three days I was there. When I went home to Richmond I found out it was partly cloudy and didn't rain on any of those three days. It really doesn't rain hard most of the time and instead just drizzles so it doesn't stop a person from doing things if they wish to. 

For me I hate the dry sunny cold as it hurts the skin and you have to put way to many clothes on. I also don't like the fact that you can't leave a window slightly open all the time like you can in Vancouver.


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

$65,000 is definitely doable. Put aside of the life style and weather, you said yourself this work experience will help your career. Ask yourself if it is worthy to gain that experience. You are young, it is time to educate yourself and get more working experience for a secure life in the future. 40 hrs work week would be ideal for you to take some courses in the evening to help your career also. My 2 cents.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

65k is definitely doable. 
Food in Vancouver is cheaper than the east coast. I find the city ultra clean and not many homeless people around when compared with the rest of the world after having traveled to 40+ countries and 150+ cities,

Most people mention the rain. But in Canada, if you don't get rain, you are living somewhere with lots of snow. I personally find it very bearable, but I am not the type to stay home all the time. If it rains, I will be out somewhere either in a cafe, gym, or something else. The important thing is, unlike winter, rain will not stop you from going out somewhere else... If you have a car.

I find it amazing for outdoor types. If you are that type of person, then you don't need to think. Move. Otherwise, seriously, rent an airbnb for a weekend and see if you like it.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Causalien said:


> 65k is definitely doable.
> Food in Vancouver is cheaper than the east coast. I find the city ultra clean and not many homeless people around when compared with the rest of the world after having traveled to 40+ countries and 150+ cities,
> 
> Most people mention the rain. But in Canada, if you don't get rain, you are living somewhere with lots of snow. I personally find it very bearable, but I am not the type to stay home all the time. If it rains, I will be out somewhere either in a cafe, gym, or something else. The important thing is, unlike winter, rain will not stop you from going out somewhere else... If you have a car.
> ...


Yes compared to a lot of the cities in the world, particularly in the developing world, I'd agree with you about cleanliness and homeless people- however compared with Alberta, where this person is coming from, I was totally shocked at how much garbage lies around everywhere in Vancouver, on the streets, piled in alleys, etc and also the air pollution here can be bad compared to Edmonton. As for homeless/junkies etc- it's epidemic in Vancouver due to the level of transient people coming through, the weather that allows outdoor living year round, and the massive amount of drugs in huge port city. My entire time living in Edmonton (25 years) I was never, not one time, asked for spare change on the street and can't recall seeing junkies everywhere (probably different there now- I left years ago). I was actually dumbfounded when it happened to me the first time- like why is a stranger asking me for money? Here it's like 10 people per block and at every stoplight. I've worked in the bar industry my whole life, so I've been exposed to the seedier parts of both cities .

I agree about the rain. I go home for Xmas almost every year, and while I don't mind bundling up for a nice brisk hike in the snow, I hated shovelling it, scraping my windows, and generally freezing for half the year. And it's so dry. In Vancouver I can bike and rollerblade in December, go hiking on the north Shore, and enjoy the odd warm, sunny day. I wear shorts much of the winter. If i want snow, I go higher up or further out to Hope or something. The great thing about Vancouver in the winter is that you can get all the snow you want- it's all around us on the local mountains, but we don't have to deal with it on a daily basis. And those ocean sunsets- once you've lived on a west-facing shore, it's hard to give that up. I do miss Alberta though- it's great. Vancouver is a rat-race, very congested, and has FAR exceeded its comfort level as far as infrastructure like roads etc. But almost everything in life has tradeoffs.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> I think I would take rain over -30 Deg. C in Ottawa..... I'm really starting to hate winter. We do walks outside when its warmer during the day and such...but man...just not much fun being indoors so much.
> 
> I have no idea how folks can afford to live in Vancouver - the house prices boggle my mind...


Same feelings  the older I become, I hate winter more and more 
Don't know real estate prices in Ottawa, but prices in Saanich and Mississauga about the same


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

indexxx said:


> Yes compared to a lot of the cities in the world, particularly in the developing world, I'd agree with you about cleanliness and homeless people- however compared with Alberta, where this person is coming from, I was totally shocked at how much garbage lies around everywhere in Vancouver, on the streets, piled in alleys, etc and also the air pollution here can be bad compared to Edmonton. As for homeless/junkies etc- it's epidemic in Vancouver due to the level of transient people coming through, the weather that allows outdoor living year round, and the massive amount of drugs in huge port city. My entire time living in Edmonton (25 years) I was never, not one time, asked for spare change on the street and can't recall seeing junkies everywhere (probably different there now- I left years ago). I was actually dumbfounded when it happened to me the first time- like why is a stranger asking me for money? Here it's like 10 people per block and at every stoplight. I've worked in the bar industry my whole life, so I've been exposed to the seedier parts of both cities .
> 
> I agree about the rain. I go home for Xmas almost every year, and while I don't mind bundling up for a nice brisk hike in the snow, I hated shovelling it, scraping my windows, and generally freezing for half the year. And it's so dry. In Vancouver I can bike and rollerblade in December, go hiking on the north Shore, and enjoy the odd warm, sunny day. I wear shorts much of the winter. If i want snow, I go higher up or further out to Hope or something. The great thing about Vancouver in the winter is that you can get all the snow you want- it's all around us on the local mountains, but we don't have to deal with it on a daily basis. And those ocean sunsets- once you've lived on a west-facing shore, it's hard to give that up. I do miss Alberta though- it's great. Vancouver is a rat-race, very congested, and has FAR exceeded its comfort level as far as infrastructure like roads etc. But almost everything in life has tradeoffs.


Yeah, warmer weather tends to attract garbages and transient people. Also as a major city it'll also attract these people. The only places I've seen that is both clean AND warm are located in the Adriatic sea and southern shore of Spain. However, these city's main industry are tourism and are not what you can call a major city.

I've never lived in Alberta. It does not attract me as it is a very cold place. But since it is not Montreal and not Toronto either. I can only guess it is somewhat like the Scandinavians. Then seriously, it is hard to compare. The only other place that I'd consider moving to is Copenhaven. But they have a different set of problems. Every bike there cost $1000+


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

About air pollution..... if you live on the west side, the air quality is possibly the best anywhere. As you move eastward, it gets worse.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

gibor said:


> Really?! We were thinking opposite... to sell house in GTA , to rent condo and retire in Victoria.... if we sell house ~ 500K , we can rent nice condo about 30 years..


Gibor, I moved from MB to the Greater Victoria area in October and haven't regretted it for a second! I love living here and even though housing is more expensive than MB, income tax, property tax and car insurance is so much cheaper. Plus I rarely have to use my car because I walk most places and the bus system is efficient and inexpensive.

Weather-wise, there is far less rain than in Vancouver and there is often a blue sky for at least part of the day. Today is gorgeous and sunny!

Don't give up on moving to Victoria. It's lovely here!

Cathy


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I think you should be focusing more on career development and ability to make a lot of money, not cost of living and city preference. IMO. 
You are only 27 and neither Vancouver nor the rest of the world are going away. What is going away is your youthful energy and adaptability that will allow you to succeed, which I wouldn't squander on the "nicer" job at the present moment.

A shrewd participant in this crazy upsidedown Alberta economy could make a killing in the next few years if you play your cards right.

Perhaps there is good opportunity with this new job as well. From the tone of your post though it sounds like this might be mostly a lifestyle decision, which I think is a mistake at your age.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

One could also argue that his new job in a new city might increase his chances of advancement professionally, personally, and socially- If he moves here at his age, he can still pay off a mortgage in his working timespan, there are many youth-oriented activities that he can become part of and enjoy while still young, and there is no shortage of attractive single people in Vancouver. It sound to me that money is not as high a priority for him as long as he is earning enough to live comfortably, and there is nothing wrong with that- quite the contrary. He is also saying that his current job requires 60 hours a week. He would work only 40 in Vancouver and still afford to live where he believe he wants to be, _and_ have a huge amount of extra time to enjoy life.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

indexxx said:


> One could also argue that his new job in a new city might increase his chances of advancement professionally, personally, and socially- If he moves here at his age, he can still pay off a mortgage in his working timespan, there are many youth-oriented activities that he can become part of and enjoy while still young, and there is no shortage of attractive single people in Vancouver. It sound to me that money is not as high a priority for him as long as he is earning enough to live comfortably, and there is nothing wrong with that- quite the contrary. He is also saying that his current job requires 60 hours a week. He would work only 40 in Vancouver and still afford to live where he believe he wants to be, _and_ have a huge amount of extra time to enjoy life.


Agree. Money is overrated. Happiness is only real when shared. Work 40 hours and have a life.
Also, I don't know if the oil stigma will stick with you. Do business owners discounts the skills of at people from oil field?


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the insightful replies. As far as a career move, Vancouver is a bigger opportunity for me. Staying in Edmonton is a dead end career wise, just with a big paycheck. 

Also at this point in my life, money is not the biggest concern. I've been plugging away for years and although I can't afford to buy a place in vancouver, I have a comfortable savings to fall back upon. I already have all the consumer goods/material wants I could ever ask for. Having a 40hr week, living a healthy lifestyle, meeting some friends/finding a girlfriend, is at the top of my list right now.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

twowheeled said:


> Thanks for all the insightful replies. As far as a career move, Vancouver is a bigger opportunity for me. Staying in Edmonton is a dead end career wise, just with a big paycheck.
> 
> Also at this point in my life, money is not the biggest concern. I've been plugging away for years and although I can't afford to buy a place in vancouver, I have a comfortable savings to fall back upon. I already have all the consumer goods/material wants I could ever ask for. Having a 40hr week, living a healthy lifestyle, meeting some friends/finding a girlfriend, is at the top of my list right now.


There are fairly affordable (for the area) places to buy just outside of Vancouver- Richmond can be cheap and is close (although it's not my favorite). Burnaby, Coquitlam, New Westminster, Surrey, and Port Moody are all within reach by Skytrain depending where you are. If you have 'comfortable savings', consider using them for a downpayment and buy a condo. There are decent places to be had for $200k or so- I just bought in Port Moody.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Out of that list above I would pick West Richmond which is nice and not number three road where it seems everyone outside of Richmond considers is 100 percent of Richmond like saying Toronto is the 401. Some parts of Surrey is Ok but the crime is bad there. New Westminster I hate but some like it, Burnaby could be a good choice though. Port Moody and Coquitlam have tons of rain and are pushed up against the mountains by big roads to the south, although the mountains are nice.


----------

